
Show HN: Finicity API Client for easy financial data - jeremydeanlakey
https://github.com/jeremydeanlakey/lakey-finicity-python
======
jeremydeanlakey
I created this after trying to use Finicity's API for my personal project.
This handles authorization, endpoints and parameters, paging, mapping
responses to typed objects.

Note that Plaid has a similar but official Python API library. But so far as I
know, it only handles the authorization and endpoints, not the paging and
mapping responses to objects.

I'm a little confused why companies whose product is an API don't create
robust client libraries as they can do so better and more cheaply than their
customers (and only once). If anyone can shed light on why they don't, I would
be interested to know.

